# récupérer photothèque icloud vers ordinateur



## antibois (24 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais récupérer toutes ma photothèque icloud pour la sauvegarder sur un disque externe.
Mais voilà, je ne sais pas comment tout télécharger d'un coup facilement.
Avez-vous une astuce?

Merci à vous


----------



## ericse (24 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Si tu as la place sur ton disque, tu peux activer l'option "Télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac" dans les Préférences de Photos.
Ensuite, quand tout est télécharge sur le Mac, tu sélectionne toutes les photos et tu fais un Exporter vers ton disque.


----------

